# Leuc ID please



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

What locale/line might these be?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Ok, here's a pic


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Number two


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Number three


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe those are considered the "Kenny Izumi" line. Anyone second that? I have seen them at LLL Reptile here in SoCal.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Thank you. These were the frogs that started it all, years ago. They were the only ones I ever got from a fish store. Finally remembered the ID forum. I think they use Black Jungle, so if LLL has them that sounds about right.


----------

